# Preseason Thread



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Game One*

*







V








Los Angeles Clippers (0-0) @ Golden State Warriors (0-0)

WHEN: Sunday , October 4th at 6:00 PM 
WHERE: Oracle Arena in Oakland, California
Media: KFWB 980AM (Radio)











Clippers Projected Starters







|







|








|







|








Baron Davis | Eric Gordon | Al Thornton | Craig Smith | Chris Kaman

Key Reserves







|







|








Mardy Collins | Rasual Butler | DeAndre Jordan

Injury Report

Blake Griffin(bruised knee) is day-to-day.
Sebastian Telfair(rolled ankle) is day-to-day.
Marcus Camby(left knee) is day-to-day.
 










Warriors Projected Starters







|







|







|







|








Monta Ellis | Anthony Morrow | Stephen Jackson | Anthony Randolph | Andris Biedrins

Warriors Key Reserves







|







|








C.J. Watson | Corey Maggette | Ronny Turiaf


Q's Quote:
"Here we go. First game in forever it seems, sadly, it won't be on TV. I will be right by a radio listening to this as much as possible. Hope a stream is available, but regardless, I am pumped up. Let's get the year started!"
*​


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Well ... what can be said ... close game? Corey is still able to get to the line? We played hard?


Maybe we can see the next game.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Game Two*

*







V








Los Angeles Clippers (0-1) @ Portland Trail Blazers (1-0)

WHEN: Friday, October 9th at 7:30 PM 
WHERE: Staples Center in Los Angeles California
Media: KFWB 980AM (Radio)











Clippers Projected Starters







|







|







|







|








Baron Davis | Eric Gordon | Al Thornton | Blake Griffin | Chris Kaman

Key Reserves







|







|








Mardy Collins | Rasual Butler | DeAndre Jordan

Injury Report

Sebastian Telfair(rolled ankle) is day-to-day.
Marcus Camby(left knee) is day-to-day.
 










Blazers Projected Starters







|







|







|







|








Steve Blake | Brandon Roy | Nicolas Batum | LaMarcus Aldridge | Joel Pryzbilla

Blazers Key Reserves







|







|








Andre Miller | Travis Outlaw | Greg Oden


Q's Quote:
"Griffin's debut, too bad it isn't a televised game. Hope Bassy and Camby are ready to go as well"
*​


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Game Preview


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Good to see DJ producing big numbers from the get, not all that concerned with dropping a close one to the Warriors though on the whole. Lets see how they perform against the Blazers, who are now without question one of the West's top-tier teams with Miller running the point and will be one of those teams the Clippers must play well against this season if they have any shot at making the playoffs. Getting blown out tomorrow night is not an option, even in preseason play.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Was there and we still are sloppy when it comes to defensive communication along with the offense period, as you can see by the amount of turnovers we committed. 

Blake looked good out there for his first NBA game. He had jitters and you could tell, but besides that, he had a solid dish to Kaman and Kaman gave him a good one right back. Those two are going to make a nice duo up front. Jordan just looks more filled in and solid than he did last season, I'd trust him as the backup if Camby or Kaman were to be dealt. Craig Smith was impressive and played the 3,4 & 5. Kaman and Camby also played some point guard in the game ldlol:

At the wings, Butler didn't seem like he would miss and was real solid on the defensive end. A real underrated acquisition and I'm glad we got him for cookies. Gordon has slimmed down, but still gets to the bucket quite easily. He's more explosive as well and still will knock down the J in your face. Thornton is the one that really impressed me. He didn't force anything and went with the flow of the offense.

At the point, Telfair is real solid off the bench. He had to have had a good 8 or so assists (haven't checked the box score yet). If he can get himself a jumpshot, he will be the perfect backup point. An upgrade over Taylor for sure (and I am a huge Taylor fan). Baron seems ready for this season and didn't force anything. Rush and McNeal have no chance of making the roster.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Still uneasy about Griffin at SF at some points, but at this point as long as he is on the floor its a good thing. He is either going to make his jumpers and open up another dimension to our offense or he is going to miss them as defenses are going to sag.

Im willing to let him try it out this year, but its pretty clear he needs to keep developing that jumper. I would rather just keep him at the 4 or 5, but its going ot be hard to keep him off the floor so...


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

I'm watching Phoenix vs Golden State (they sure are getting a lot of TV time, with every team except the Clippers) ... and couldn't help but notice that Alvin Gentry still has that miserable, blood shot eye look. The same one he had when coaching Clippers with Olowakandi. My mother always said they both looked like they did drugs together :funny:

Anyway, good game for the Clippers last night, so it sounded.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Game Three*

*







V








Los Angeles Clippers (1-1) @ Golden State Warriors (0-0)

WHEN: Monday, October 12th, 2009 @ 7:30 PM
WHERE: Staples Center in Los Angeles, Cali
Media: FSN Prime Ticket (TV), KFWB News Talk 980 (Radio)











Clippers Projected Starters







|







|







|







|








Baron Davis | Eric Gordon | Al Thornton | Marcus Camby | Chris Kaman

Key Reserves







|







|








Sebastian Telfair | Rasual Butler | Blake Griffin











Warriors Projected Starters







|







|







|







|








Monta Ellis | Stephen Curry | Kelenna Azubuike | Anthony Randolph | Andris Biedrins

Warriors Key Reserves







|







|








Anthony Morrow | Corey Maggette | Mikki Moore

Injury Report:
CJ Watson (sprained right knee), Brandan Wright (shoulder), Ronny Turiaf (knee) and Stephen Jackson (suspension) are out.


Q's Quote:
"Game's on TV and should be a fun one to watch"
*​


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Is Baron Davis a practicing Muslim? If not, he realy needs to get rid of that beard --- it looks nasty and unkempt.

At first I thought he was trying to hide his fat cheeks, but now I don't know.

:deadplace:


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Dynasty Raider said:


> Is Baron Davis a practicing Muslim? If not, he realy needs to get rid of that beard --- it looks nasty and unkempt.
> 
> At first I thought he was trying to hide his fat cheeks, but now I don't know.
> 
> :deadplace:


I think he's trying to be like Cube. Then again, maybe he's just lazy and hates to shave. To that, I can certainly relate.


----------



## RhettO (May 15, 2003)

Dynasty Raider said:


> Is Baron Davis a practicing Muslim? If not, he realy needs to get rid of that beard --- it looks nasty and unkempt.
> 
> At first I thought he was trying to hide his fat cheeks, but now I don't know.
> 
> :deadplace:


http://www.fearthebeard.org/

I don't think the beard is going anywhere. I like it personally.


----------



## RhettO (May 15, 2003)

No thread about last night's win? I'm not able to watch the games 'cause I moved from Huntington Beach to Nashville, TN. From the box scores and the articles I've been reading, it seems like DeAndre Jordan is developing into a pretty good player.


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

RhettO said:


> No thread about last night's win? I'm not able to watch the games 'cause I moved from Huntington Beach to Nashville, TN. From the box scores and the articles I've been reading, it seems like DeAndre Jordan is developing into a pretty good player.


Deandre looks very good in the pre season. It seems like he has more offensive weapons and he has been hustling out there. I watched the highlights from the spurs game and I was very very impressed.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

joser said:


> Deandre looks very good in the pre season. It seems like he has more offensive weapons and he has been hustling out there. I watched the highlights from the spurs game and I was very very impressed.


You said it, DJ has looked incredible so far this preseason. It's obvious he's worked on his post game and begun to develop a better touch around the rim, while at the same time bringing the same intensity on the defensive end and hitting the boards. It's incredible to me the amount of progress he's made a mere 2 seasons removed from being a college freshman. I don't see any limit to his potential. With his athletic abilities, if he's willing to listen to the coaches and put in the work there's no reason he can't become an all-star talent. The Clippers pulled off the steal of the decade drafting this kid in the second round.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*







V








Los Angeles Clipper(4-1) @ Los Angeles Lakers(3-1)

WHEN: Sunday , October 18th at 7:30 PM 
WHERE: Staples Center in Los Angeles, California
MEDIA: FSN (Lakers Broadcast), KFWB News Talk 980 (Radio) 










Clippers Projected Starters







|







|







|







|








Baron Davis | Eric Gordon | Rasual Butler | Blake Griffin | Chris Kaman

Key Reserves







|







|








Mardy Collins | Al Thortnon | DeAndre Jordan

Injury Report

Marcus Camby (sprained ankle) and Sebastian Telfair (hamstring) are out.
 










Lakers Projected Starters







|







|







|







|








Derek Fisher | Shannon Brown Kobe Bryant | Ron Artest | Andrew Bynum

Lakers Key Reserves







|







|








 Jordan Farmar | Sasha Vujachick | Josh Powell


Q's Quote:
"A televised game, but too bad it is with Stu Lantz and his boring/homer ass."

*​


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Clipps and Butler looking good again! Despite the meaninglessness of the games, a 5-1 preseason record still gets me pumped up!

By the way, quick side note: Final cuts are coming up and although it appears academic, which of the final three candidates end up making the roster? Rush, Roberson, or McNeal? Rush is the obvious choice in my opinion, but I really like all three of these guards.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*







V








Los Angeles Clipper(4-2) @ New Orleans Hornets(2-5)

WHEN: Friday, October 23rd at 7:30 PM 
WHERE: Staples Center in Los Angeles, California
MEDIA: FSN Prime Ticket, KFWB News Talk 980 (Radio) 










Clippers Projected Starters







|







|







|







|








Baron Davis | Eric Gordon | Rasual Butler | Blake Griffin | Chris Kaman

Key Reserves







|







|








Sebastian Telfair | Al Thortnon | DeAndre Jordan

Injury Report

Marcus Camby is out.
 










Hornets Projected Starters:







|







|







|







|








Chris Paul | James Posey | Julian Wright | David West | Emeka Okafor

 Key Reserves







|







|








Devin Brown | Peja Stojakovic | Ike Diogu


Q's Quote:
"Last game before the season..let's go!"

*​


----------

